

I love SF but I needed a break. Photos from my coast-to-coast motorcycle trip - samp615
http://imgur.com/a/euaD5

======
samp615
I also did a write up about my packing list and other details, in case anyone
is interested in taking a similar trip but isn't sure what to do:
[http://www.theantimba.com/america-youre-one-beautiful-
bitch-...](http://www.theantimba.com/america-youre-one-beautiful-
bitch-9000-mile-47-day-motorcycle-journey/)

